# Example Of Copyrighted Music



## tagliatelle (May 25, 2002)

http://www.student.groept.be/acegraduaten/1997/9737053/1_4.JPG 
http://www.student.groept.be/acegraduaten/1997/9737053/2_4.JPG 
http://www.student.groept.be/acegraduaten/1997/9737053/3_4.JPG 
http://www.student.groept.be/acegraduaten/1997/9737053/4_4.JPG


----------



## sithious (May 25, 2002)

how about an mp3?


----------



## Matrix Agent (May 25, 2002)

Herve, you're what we call "one crazy mofo" over here in the states.

Rock on Herve!


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 25, 2002)

lol 
gimme a high quality MP3 and I will make you an official DJ Admiral remix


----------



## nkuvu (May 25, 2002)

So what's up with the notes in section 16 of the first sheet?  Sorry, not a musician, forgive me if I'm not using "proper" terminology...

Anyway, are those second notes just ultra friendly or what?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 25, 2002)

I've realized that Hervé almost never responds directly to any question asked of him. Just a thought...

Make an MP3, Hervé!


----------



## Hypernate (May 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *So what's up with the notes in section 16 of the first sheet?  Sorry, not a musician, forgive me if I'm not using "proper" terminology...
> 
> Anyway, are those second notes just ultra friendly or what?   *



Actually, yeah Hervé! Bar 16 has some majorly weird notation LOL!

Man that would be fast! If Hervé doesn't have a problem with me doing so, I can put this into Cubasis and make it into an MP3/MIDI file.


----------



## Klink (May 26, 2002)

Herve, your sheet music is very neat and clean. Looks very nice. Put a stave in front of me and I'll most likely do something like this.

A copyist would have a heart attack. 


*and the crowd chants for Herve*
  M-P-3!!! M-P-3!!! M-P-3!!! M-P-3!!!

Come on Herve, how can an entertainer refuse his audience?


----------



## tagliatelle (May 26, 2002)

www.student.groept.be/acegraduaten/1997/9737053/DJ.mid


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 26, 2002)

Now all we need are lyrics


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 26, 2002)

Good job Herve... maybe you should have admiral remix this and then you can send it off to Samantha Fox! She can make a hit record!

Or you can just congratulate yourself for a job well done!


----------



## xaqintosh (May 26, 2002)

weird...


----------



## Klink (May 26, 2002)

Another example of copyrighted music Herve, done by mp3 creation date and a simple copyright tag. I believe this is all you really need for countries following the Berne Convention guidlines. "When any work is actually created and fixed in a tangible form." In this case a red book or mp3 CD.

An unfinished piece...
Copyright © 1995, 2002 alias Klink


----------



## tagliatelle (May 26, 2002)

My website is only 2MB, so I can't do MP3. Everyone can download midi and mp3 software for his computer.
Thanks, Hervé


----------



## Klink (May 26, 2002)

No, _I'm_ sorry Herve.  You misunderstood or I was unclear. Not for internet distribution, but for protecting your own work when it came to a point where it would need to be protected. 

Personally I think there is no need for me to be overly concerned about those issues till or if they actually arise. Then to be prepared for creation proof. In comes the CD (immutable creation date data field), as opposed to writing out sheet music and having creation verified by SABAM or the US Copyright Office. A little easier and faster maybe?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 26, 2002)

Klink... you actually did that?!

Sounds GREAT! 

not exactly my style in music, but sounds pretty cool to me!


----------



## Klink (May 27, 2002)

Hehe. Yes I did, thanks Bling. What can I tell you, it was done back in '95ish.


----------



## tagliatelle (May 27, 2002)

What I am doing here in osx.com? I think that when I get another time promotion I can speak with the big boys from Dell, Hp, IBM, Compaq, Fujitsu-Siemens, Apple, Toshiba, Sony... I don't think that a 5000-people company can be served with a 1-computer vender and even when I don't speak to them their monitors are spying me.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

It happens, Hervé. Just take it in stride. Wait until the monitors stop watching you, and run as fast as you can out the door!


  Can anyone actually understand this one?   nice to see the old Hervé back


----------



## xaqintosh (May 27, 2002)

I'm really confused about this whole thread, could someone please enlighten me?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

xaq.. all you need to know is that if it was started by Hervé, it's not going to make much sense. It's pretty damn funny to listen to various comments from him, though  He's making much more sense than usual, however.


----------



## xaqintosh (May 27, 2002)

so its not supposed to make sense?

btw xaq pronounced Zak (X as in xylophone, Q as in Iraq)


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

Not only is it not supposed to make sense, but this thread makes far more sense than Hervé usually does


----------



## xaqintosh (May 27, 2002)

could you explain to me what about this thread makes sense?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

Hervé posted some sheet music, people asked for a sound file, and he attached it. Normally, Hervé randomly says something like "if i see appletree in my garden yes" and won't respond to any further questioning. Or maybe something like this thread


----------



## xaqintosh (May 27, 2002)

Ok, I get it


----------



## tagliatelle (May 29, 2002)

Hervé in 5th place in post counts pushing this thread again up!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

Yep, you are, Hervé. This thread will probably stay around a while, I think.


----------



## tagliatelle (May 29, 2002)

ORIGINALY POSTED BY HYPERNATE
____________________________________________________
Actually, yeah Hervé! Bar 16 has some majorly weird notation LOL! 

Man that would be fast! If Hervé doesn't have a problem with me doing so, I can put this into Cubasis and make it into an MP3/MIDI file.
____________________________________________________
I have already got promotion as warehouse manager. So, said...
An MP3-file can mean that people can play my music without computer or musicinstrument. This is my first piece of music. Very easy to play on a real instrument.


----------

